# How old are you guys?



## MAS4T0

I'm curious of the age demographic on here, so how old are you?

I'm 24.


----------



## DeepCSweede

44


----------



## jimbob

33


----------



## alterwisser

38


----------



## turbochef422

33


----------



## panda

This many


----------



## jimbob

15?


----------



## mr drinky

44


----------



## Brucewml

28


----------



## zoze

50


----------



## chefcomesback

34


----------



## brianh

39.


----------



## Adirondack

Older than everyone here, it seems.


----------



## mikedtran

27


----------



## MontezumaBoy

51 give or take 100 ... it is the miles not the years after all ... :spin chair:


----------



## Godslayer

mikedtran said:


> 27



For some reason i thought you were older like 40-45 anyways i digres... Im 25


----------



## mikedtran

Godslayer said:


> For some reason i thought you were older like 40-45 anyways i digres... Im 25



I think I should take that as a compliment. Either it's because I write good posts or it might be because I spend too much on knives....hahhaha


----------



## Asteger

Let's just say I'm nearing what many would consider in mm to be a food height on a gyuto


----------



## zoze

Asteger said:


> Let's just say I'm nearing what many would consider in mm to be a food height on a gyuto


57?


----------



## James

25


----------



## johnstoc

30


----------



## MAS4T0

Asteger said:


> Let's just say I'm nearing what many would consider in mm to be a food height on a gyuto



49?


----------



## spoiledbroth

This is my twenty fifth year


----------



## Cheeks1989

26


----------



## daveb

I preceded dirt.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm 30. Or as I like to say, 21 with 9 years of experience.


----------



## Rsumner12

25


----------



## YG420

32


----------



## brainsausage

36. 
I think. 
Not sure I trust my mom on this kinda info. 
For a lot of reasons...


----------



## MAS4T0

brainsausage said:


> 36.
> I think.
> Not sure I trust my mom on this kinda info.
> For a lot of reasons...



:lolsign:


----------



## jacko9

71


----------



## Ucmd

43


----------



## malexthekid

30 here


----------



## dharperino

Whew, someone is older than me!!

61


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

44


----------



## ecchef

233 in dog years.


----------



## MAS4T0

ecchef said:


> 233 in dog years.



That's a precise way of expressing it.


----------



## Twistington

Turning 33 this year.


----------



## Mute-on

The number of Shigs and Katos I have multiplied by three, plus one Tansu


----------



## berko

31


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Twistington said:


> Turning 33 this year.


better turn some wood blanks into handles, Dan! I'll be 34 this summer.


----------



## zoze

I'm quite shocked by the youth around here. Do your parents know what you are doing?


----------



## ynot1985

31


----------



## stevenStefano

30


----------



## Asteger

Asteger said:


> Let's just say I'm nearing what many would consider in mm to be a good height on a gyuto





zoze said:


> 57?





MAS4T0 said:


> 49?



No, my age isn't the height of a giant Takeda (cheeky zoze) or regular 240 gyuto, but soon will match my 180 Kato and 210 Shigehiro at heel. My aim is to get near my chukabocho, but not many will and by that age a knife like that'll be too heavy for me anyway.


----------



## TheDispossessed

31


----------



## KimBronnum

46


----------



## CoqaVin

31


----------



## Micioarch

32 this year


----------



## DamageInc

It seems I'm the youngest guy here so far.


----------



## preizzo

29 &#128521;


----------



## TheDispossessed

And just as many gyutos....


preizzo said:


> 29 &#128521;


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

daveb said:


> I preceded dirt.



When I was in the Navy, God was just a Seaman Recruit.


----------



## preizzo

Eheheh &#128514;


----------



## preizzo

Finally soon I will get my first kato &#128512;


----------



## Dardeau

33


----------



## cheflarge

58 :cool2:


----------



## Chuckles

36


----------



## WildBoar

49, for a few more weeks.


----------



## jklip13

21


----------



## wellminded1

34


----------



## TheDispossessed

Damn!
Spring Chicken over here.


jklip13 said:


> 21


----------



## daveb

zoze said:


> I'm quite shocked by the youth around here. Do your parents know what you are doing?



Just wait until the kids start (another) thread on music. They make me feel like my parents...


----------



## Sabaki

turning 45 in may


----------



## brianh

Based on all the young'ins here, I'm guessing the pro cooks give up the lifestyle by 35-ish, and there just aren't many older home cooks that get into quality knives.


----------



## zoze

daveb said:


> Just wait until the kids start (another) thread on music. They make me feel like my parents...[/QUOTE Nah, that's not real music, then.


----------



## alterwisser

brianh said:


> Based on all the young'ins here, I'm guessing the pro cooks give up the lifestyle by 35-ish, and there just aren't many older home cooks that get into quality knives.



Was there ever a thread to see who's actually a cook here vs those who are just total weirdos spending money on knives that they don't even need/use for work? [emoji12]


----------



## Asteger

zoze said:


> daveb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until the kids start (another) thread on music. They make me feel like my parents...[/QUOTE Nah, that's not real music, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. Reflecting on this thread, I think it's time that a 'Kid's Forum' is started. A place where the young'uns can congregate and not be intimidated by us more seasoned members. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> jklip13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it past your bedtime?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

43


----------



## apicius9

Subjectively, it ranges between 25 and 72. According to my passport, 53.

Stefan


----------



## ramenlegend

haha this is good stuff. 28 and exhausted


----------



## Dave Martell

48


----------



## brainsausage

Chuckles said:


> 36



Cheers buddy.


----------



## panda

jimbob said:


> 15?



In maturity level.


----------



## Cashn

25


----------



## Mucho Bocho

46 and still kicking @$$


----------



## Bill13

52.


----------



## Asteger

Mucho Bocho said:


> 46 and still kicking @$$



Try not to pull a muscle


----------



## jklip13

Asteger said:


> zoze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent. Reflecting on this thread, I think it's time that a 'Kid's Forum' is started. A place where the young'uns can congregate and not be intimidated by us more seasoned members. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it past your bedtime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is, also I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on the whole reproduction thing. No one's ever really explained that to me
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomo4me

53 and posting away


----------



## Asteger

jklip13 said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on the whole reproduction thing. No one's ever really explained that to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of knife geeks here. Not sure if anyone knows about this. Do you just mean custom blade reproductions? Try checking with one of the vendors
Click to expand...


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm 37 until August.


----------



## jklip13

Asteger said:


> jklip13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of knife geeks here. Not sure if anyone knows about this. Do you just mean custom blade reproductions? Try checking with one of the vendors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah actually on second thought I'm a lot more interested in the blade reproduction
Click to expand...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

brianh said:


> Based on all the young'ins here, I'm guessing the pro cooks give up the lifestyle by 35-ish, and there just aren't many older home cooks that get into quality knives.



Hey, I resemble that!

54 and proud to be a home cook.


----------



## Adirondack

Glad someone here is older than me. I was born the last time the Dodgers won the World Series. The Brooklyn Dodgers.


----------



## preizzo

Happy to see a lot of young guys with the knives geek.


----------



## zitangy

61 this year..


----------



## Charon

29 so far


----------



## brianh

Smurfmacaw said:


> Hey, I resemble that!
> 
> 54 and proud to be a home cook.



Haha. I'm a home cook myself! And thanks to this thread, I was reminded I'm only 39 for two more months. Thanks.


----------



## brianh

alterwisser said:


> vs those who are just total weirdos spending money on knives that they don't even need/use for work? [emoji12]




Ding ding ding! 

<---------------


----------



## 99Limited

I'll just say that I remember when granite was nothing more than loose piles of minerals scattered about and leave it at that.


----------



## daveb

jklip13 said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is, also I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on the whole reproduction thing. No one's ever really explained that to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll, back in my day "safe sex" simply meant you didn't tell her your name...
Click to expand...


----------



## larrybard

Adirondack said:


> Glad someone here is older than me. I was born the last time the Dodgers won the World Series. The Brooklyn Dodgers.



Sheesh. Looks like I'm the second oldest so far. Old enough that I had been to Ebbets Field watching the Dodgers play. (But not the '55 World Series.)


----------



## jacko9

71 going on 72 this year - am I the oldest guy here? And you thought your grandparents didn't know how to operate a computer ;-)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

jacko9 said:


> 71 going on 72 this year - am I the oldest guy here? And you thought your grandparents didn't know how to operate a computer ;-)



I guess that makes you the ""Gray Eagle", no?


----------



## Mingooch

44 here


----------



## Seth

64

Did I already post to this thread? Can't remember...


----------



## DevinT

Made my first knife in '78, made my first damascus in'86, been married for 30 years, 6 kids, 6 grand kids. 1 bazillion miles, I'm 51.

Hoss


----------



## MAS4T0

DevinT said:


> Made my first knife in '78, made my first damascus in'86, been married for 30 years, 6 kids, 6 grand kids. 1 bazillion miles, I'm 51.
> 
> Hoss



Wow Hoss! You've covered a lot of ground in those 51 years, I always thought you were older.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

jacko9 said:


> 71 going on 72 this year - am I the oldest guy here? And you thought your grandparents didn't know how to operate a computer ;-)



We got my grandmother an iPad for her 81st birthday. I get the occasional email and she's on Facebook too.


----------



## Neens

31.


----------



## GLE1952

63


----------



## jacko9

tjangula said:


> We got my grandmother an iPad for her 81st birthday. I get the occasional email and she's on Facebook too.



My mothers cousin is on Facebook and he's 96 and very active as an artist and family historian.


----------



## easy13

37


----------



## aboynamedsuita

jacko9 said:


> My mothers cousin is on Facebook and he's 96 and very active as an artist and family historian.



I think we have a winner.


----------



## WildBoar

pics of him surfing KKF or he's not real :biggrin:


----------



## jacko9

Cousin Chuck is real - Pilot for the US Army Air Corp in WWW II graphic artist in Hollywood and Artist. I remember my mother telling me that she had a cousin out here in California she thought he was some kind of printer.

https://www.facebook.com/chuck.estvan

Jack


----------



## Benuser

55


----------



## lancep

56


----------



## AddUmm

33. Totally one of those guys that spends money on knives that won't ever be used for work. I used spend my youth in a kitchen and in front of a butcher block to pay the bills but these days I just like sharp pointy things


----------



## Matus

36 and counting  My friend turned 30 last week and I congratulated him with words "Welcome to adulthood" ... I was kidding of course. It is nowhere in sight


----------



## JMJones

35


----------



## WildBoar

x2. Nearing 50 and I've yet to begin acting like an adult... Maybe I should make a martini in the living room when I get home from work tonight, and unwind while my wife fixes dinner?

(hmmm, there *might* be something to that whole adult thing after all...)


----------



## rami_m

Turning 34 next month.


----------



## rami_m

WildBoar said:


> x2. Nearing 50 and I've yet to begin acting like an adult... Maybe I should make a martini in the living room when I get home from work tonight, and unwind while my wife fixes dinner?
> 
> (hmmm, there *might* be something to that whole adult thing after all...)



I think that's more a case of self preservation.


----------



## chiffonodd

32 and starting finally to feel it ugh


----------



## jacko9

chiffonodd said:


> 32 and starting finally to feel it ugh




What does 32 feel like - it's been so long ago ;-)


----------



## Lucretia

In my 30s. But I'm counting in Hex.


----------



## Mrmnms

I may have had my first kitchen job in the 60's, but at least I still have my memory...now what was the question?


----------



## Phip

Late 50s and never a pro cook. Never a pro at anything, come to think of it, except perhaps not being a pro.


----------



## ShaggySean

37


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lucretia said:


> In my 30s. But I'm counting in Hex.



Youngster!


----------



## chiffonodd

jacko9 said:


> What does 32 feel like - it's been so long ago ;-)



Point taken sir  I'll stop complaining!


----------



## sachem allison

42 in America, Vietnamese 44 because you are a year old when you are born and you get a year on New Years day and the day I was born fell on New Years day, small village mentality. 8 after I died that first time and came back in 2007. 4 after I died again in 2012 and 3.9 years when I died the third time and 1.4 the forth and final time. so, I'm just a baby.


----------



## daveb

Son, You're going to be a hell of a teenager...


----------



## sachem allison

daveb said:


> Son, You're going to be a hell of a teenager...



yea, I can't wait for puberty!


----------



## tkern

sachem allison said:


> yea, I can't wait for puberty!



Hair in funny places.


32


----------



## stereo.pete

32


----------



## MAS4T0

I'm surprised looking through this.

A lot of you guys who I thought were old men are about half the age I had you pegged as, and there's also a lot of guys who are 3x as old as I expected!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

66 got into Japanese carbons for work at age 32. Installed a Revo short shifter assembly and a spoon exaust on my Honda. You can hear the Vtec engine going through the 5 speed stick shift. My better half called me a punk kid senior.

Yeh music threads can tell my age. Never could get behind Hip Hop. I do like diff. kinds of music. Anyone see tribute to David Bowie by Lady Gaga on music awards. Best part of the show I thought. That gal brings it no matter what kind of music. Very versatile. Not just because he is from Hawaii but think Bruno Marrs is another talent he was writing songs for other singers before he broke out on his own into the world of Pop Funk.


----------



## strumke

34 for another month


----------



## Kristoff

31


----------



## boomchakabowwow

panda said:


> This many



wait..nobody said anything about having to do math.

i'm on the edge of 50. (49)

time to put my doctor's phone number on my ignore list.


----------



## stevenStefano

MAS4T0 said:


> I'm surprised looking through this.
> 
> A lot of you guys who I thought were old men are about half the age I had you pegged as, and there's also a lot of guys who are 3x as old as I expected!



I always thought with the amount of money everyone spent on knives everyone would be a lot older


----------



## Korin_Mari

27


----------



## Duckfat

54


----------



## Artichoke

54 1/2.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

stevenStefano said:


> I always thought with the amount of money everyone spent on knives everyone would be a lot older


Well there's always a possibility that we all are just a bunch of old liars here in this thread


----------



## knyfeknerd

39 for another month or so.


----------



## bkultra

35


----------



## mr drinky

bkultra said:


> 35



fcuk you.


----------



## MAS4T0

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Well there's always a possibility that we all are just a bunch of old liars here in this thread



:muahaha:


----------



## mr drinky

I'm Stil 44. BUT in 5 days I will be 45. Screw this thread...

Some of us will have aged since the thread began...


----------



## GeneH

Old enough that I forget birthdays and hit up my kids for good Scotch on Fathers day. Their old enough now to afford what I want.


----------



## bkultra

mr drinky said:


> fcuk you.



Your right I wasn't thinking of our "advanced age" members when I posted that. Let me fix that...

35


----------



## HHH Knives

bkultra said:


> Your right I wasn't thinking of our "advanced age" members when I posted that. Let me fix that...
> 
> 35



LOL.


----------



## Asteger

This thread is a waste of time. It'll all change within less than a year.



MAS4T0 said:


> A lot of you guys who I thought were old men are about half the age I had you pegged as, and there's also a lot of guys who are 3x as old as I expected!



The funny thing is people seem so believable. I basically trust it all, kind of like most BST posts. Kudos! Age has to be something people will most often want to fib about, but maybe not here. 

Me, for the record I'm now a few years younger than I hinted at before. Life is like that, you see. Things go both ways. I've decided to reduce.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I really dig your style! I will definitely find a reason to show up at the next knife gathering in your local ... and bring some unique wine - I have a great buddy (Croatian/Exec Chef/Owner whom I bought his 1st J-Knife that has access to amazing "orange" whites that are kinda mind blowing ... very, very unique on the palate ...

Just need some time to figure it out ... but would be awesome ... 



mr drinky said:


> fcuk you.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

bkultra said:


> Your right I wasn't thinking of our "advanced age" members when I posted that. Let me fix that...
> 
> 35



HAHAHAH..

(you suck, but serioulsy..touche)


----------



## buttermilk

29



brianh said:


> Based on all the young'ins here, I'm guessing the pro cooks give up the lifestyle by 35-ish, and there just aren't many older home cooks that get into quality knives.



There's some truth to this. If done right, it's a life-consuming career. My end came prematurely as opening a restaurant and being newly married are, unless your partner is in the same restaurant as you, mutually exclusive.


----------



## _PixelNinja

Asteger said:


> Me, for the record I'm now a few years younger than I hinted at before. Life is like that, you see. Things go both ways. I've decided to reduce.


I have this theory that if you run fast enough in the opposite direction relative to Earth's rotation you should get younger.


----------



## longhorn

27


----------



## mr drinky

mr drinky said:


> fcuk you.



Awesome. This is the first time I am seeing my profane post in response to the controversial age of 35. This is also the first and last time I will drink too much and post on KKF. 

k.


----------



## chinacats

mr drinky said:


> ...This is also the first and last time I will drink too much and post on KKF.
> 
> k.



I call ********!


----------



## mr drinky

MontezumaBoy said:


> I really dig your style! I will definitely find a reason to show up at the next knife gathering in your local ... and bring some unique wine - I have a great buddy (Croatian/Exec Chef/Owner whom I bought his 1st J-Knife that has access to amazing "orange" whites that are kinda mind blowing ... very, very unique on the palate ...
> 
> Just need some time to figure it out ... but would be awesome ...



I'll let you know. Just be prepared for the human debris field afterwards 

k.


----------



## stevenStefano

brianh said:


> Based on all the young'ins here, I'm guessing the pro cooks give up the lifestyle by 35-ish, and there just aren't many older home cooks that get into quality knives.



Actually opened my knife bag for the first time in a year since I stopped being a Chef. The day I finished I put it on a shelf and just left it there. Pretty shocked my Carbonext and HD are not rusty at all


----------



## knyfeknerd

IF any of you had the chance to hang with Karring, he'd run circles around you while drinking you under the table.
Truly a legend and an inspiration.
I thought I could hang, but my liver had other plans.
 
How's that arm treating you today Karring?


----------



## tkern

knyfeknerd said:


> IF any of you had the chance to hang with Karring, he'd run circles around you while drinking you under the table.
> Truly a legend and an inspiration.
> I thought I could hang, but my liver had other plans.
> 
> How's that arm treating you today Karring?



All of this sounds like the type of challenge I've been training for my whole life.


----------



## deltaplex

late to the party, but: 34


----------



## mr drinky

knyfeknerd said:


> IF any of you had the chance to hang with Karring, he'd run circles around you while drinking you under the table.
> Truly a legend and an inspiration.
> I thought I could hang, but my liver had other plans.
> 
> How's that arm treating you today Karring?



I'll know on Monday. It still hurts, it's still swollen some, and it is turning a nice shade of black and blue. I am crossing my fingers it is just tendon/joint damage.

Btw, I am now 45. I've moved on from my earlier post. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## GeneH

What happened to your arm?


----------



## bkultra

mr drinky said:


> Btw, I am now 45. I've moved on from my earlier post.
> 
> k.



I hope you're just _fcuking_ with us


----------



## Kingkor

Im 19 haha its really young copared to I think about everybody here.


----------



## Chuckles

Nice Rick! :clown:


----------



## mc2442

mr drinky said:


> Awesome. This is the first time I am seeing my profane post in response to the controversial age of 35. This is also the first and last time I will drink too much and post on KKF.
> 
> k.



Reading this thread again, it does amaze me how young the non-cook collectors are...for the most part. Or it is probably just the more active ones, but disposable income normally does tend to lend itself to a bit more age. I can see how the cooks tend to be younger, based on what we hear here and elsewhere as to the environment.

Don't see that I have posted on this thread before, 42 here.

I will question how many expensive knives have been purchased after we "drink too much" :bigeek:


----------



## Nemo

Old enough that I have to think about it when someone asks me. This began between 35 and 40 for me.


----------



## Salty dog

58 year old bad ass ************.


----------



## Marek07

tjangula said:


> We got my grandmother an iPad for her 81st birthday. I get the occasional email and she's on Facebook too.


Just saw this thread as it was recently updated. I'm a senior member by posts and a senior citizen by years - 63.

TJ's post about his grandmother just reminded me of iPads & cooking & age...

http://www.wimp.com/so-dad-how-do-you-like-the-ipad-we-got-you/

Warning: Do not try this at home. Never disrespect a knife edge by scraping it on a surface or casually throwing it on the bench without even rinsing it first. Poor form at any age!
:wink:


----------



## Salty dog

That cracked me up.
I also have bad form.


----------



## skewed

Marek07 said:


> Warning: Do not try this at home. Never disrespect a knife edge by scraping it on a surface or casually throwing it on the bench without even rinsing it first. Poor form at any age!
> :wink:



Just painful to watch! Even with a low end device such as that, should never be scraped along a hard surface.


----------



## tsuriru

49


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

38


----------



## Nemo

skewed said:


> Just painful to watch! Even with a low end device such as that, should never be scraped along a hard surface.



At least he didn't put it in the dishwasher &#128521;


----------



## Kippington

I fell into this rabbit-hole about a decade ago when, as a first year apprentice in a classy restaurant, I was baffled at how none of these insanely talented chefs I worked with knew how to sharpen their own knives.
So I lurked many forums for years before I felt I'd learned enough to join up with a bit of knowledge worth contributing.

Shout out to all the lurkers!

I'm still working in the cooking industry and today a waitress asked me how old I am. I automatically responded with 27, paused a couple of seconds, then said "wait... ****, I'm turning 30 in a few days!"

Good times.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mc2442 said:


> Reading this thread again, it does amaze me how young the non-cook collectors are...for the most part. Or it is probably just the more active ones, but disposable income normally does tend to lend itself to a bit more age. I can see how the cooks tend to be younger, based on what we hear here and elsewhere as to the environment.
> 
> Don't see that I have posted on this thread before, 42 here.
> 
> I will question how many expensive knives have been purchased after we "drink too much" :bigeek:



I hear ya, I turned 31 a couple days ago... after going at it for a few years now it's kinda catching up with me and I need to slow down. Still have other big picture expenses to keep in mind (mortgage, car payments, etc.) plus I'd like to sell my condo and get a house too which will make the mortgage even more.


----------



## lans8939

51


----------



## JohnyChai

32, not sure how that happened


----------



## copperJon

38 with a deba problem...


----------



## Nemo

copperJon said:


> 38 with a deba problem...



I only have one deba, but it's a honyaki and now I think I have a honyaki problem. ;-)


----------



## skewed

Life the universe and everything... same as last year. I don't foresee that answer changing... ever.


----------



## Dinsdale

55


----------



## panda

Old enough to know better, but young enough to not give a flying ****


----------



## preizzo

+1 panda


----------



## Framingchisel

71 and just about to peak........


----------



## cheflarge

58 for about ten more days.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nemo said:


> I think I have a honyaki problem. ;-)



No such thing


----------



## Nemo

tjangula said:


> No such thing



That mande me chuckle.


----------



## 29palms

Just turned 65 last month and I don't feel a day over 55 . . . most days.


----------



## Paraffin

Old enough to feel it (64). but I'm still kicking @ss where it counts.


----------



## labor of love

40yrs old.


----------



## TheCaptain

I'm glad this is just addressed to the dudes
..&#128541;


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> I'm glad this is just addressed to the dudes
> ..&#128541;


The OP knows better than going there it seems, good on him for dodging that bullet :rofl2:.


----------



## RonB

I'm glad a finally found a question I feel qualified to answer. Well, mostly qualified anyway. Wait - what was the question again? :scratchhead:

70


----------



## ian

I have been drinking, obviously.







35.


----------



## panda

how old are the dudettes??


----------



## daveb

I've got a Tshirt older than Labor....


----------



## tedg

64 and counting, just counting a little slower now.


----------



## labor of love

BTW this game is no fun if all the people commenting dont reveal their age!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Old as ****! :nunchucks:


52


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Somehow I've made it to 25 [emoji16]


----------



## panda

34 last month


----------



## valgard

30


----------



## jimbob

35


----------



## zetieum

39. But after the karneval party of yesterday, I feel much more this morning.


----------



## Badgertooth

The worlds oldest 35


----------



## Von blewitt

34 for one more week


----------



## FoRdLaz

45 now!!


----------



## Salty dog

59, started cooking professionally in 1977. Although I no longer go down stairs to get **** out of the walk-in. Seniority has it's privilege. Not to mention I get to pick my battles. (Mostly)


----------



## Doug

59 for one more month. First real job was a fast food cook back in 1975.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok fiiiinnnneee. Recently hit the half century mark.


----------



## StonedEdge

27 going on 58


----------



## Wdestate

31


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> 31



Ha! spring chicken

35 here


----------



## JaVa

41


----------



## buffhr

35


----------



## PalmRoyale

41 but people tell me I look like I'm 32 at the most


----------



## Vils

46 in december.


----------



## Kingkor

21 and growing &#128521;


----------



## labor of love

PalmRoyale said:


> 41 but people tell me I look like I'm 32 at the most



I still get carded for cigarettes &#128512;


----------



## PalmRoyale

labor of love said:


> I still get carded for cigarettes &#128512;



Years ago I had someone from a temp agency to help with some extra work. I just called the agency and told them to send me a good shipwright. On his first day he walked over to one of my guys because he though he was the owner. Nope, he said, see that baby face over there? He's the owner :lol2: I was 36 at the time and the temp guy thought I was 27 or 28 :lol2:


----------



## DanDan

23


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> 48




I'm 2 yrs older


BTW, I just did some math....turns out that I was only 36 when I started this business of knife sharpening. Where has the time gone?!? :dontknow:


----------



## Christian1

22, glad to start young


----------



## StonedEdge

Christian1 said:


> 22, glad to start young


Ah what I'd do to be 22 again


----------



## Polycentric

18 :biggrin:


----------



## bkultra

Polycentric said:


> 18 :biggrin:



mr drinky want to handle this one or should I?

See page 15 of this thread to better understand


----------



## Polycentric

I read page 15 and I'm still confused  should I post 18 in larger font?


----------



## StonedEdge

Polycentric said:


> I read page 15 and I'm still confused  should I post 18 in larger font?


Hahaha shots fired!


----------



## bkultra

Polycentric said:


> I read page 15 and I'm still confused  should I post 18 in larger font?



Don't worry you'll start to understand more as you grow older


----------



## valgard

Polycentric said:


> I read page 15 and I'm still confused  should I post 18 in larger font?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HSC /// Knives

49


----------



## Chef Doom

Too old to die young but not old enough to die without any regrets.


----------



## Chef Doom

I am still old enough to have sex with a senior citizen before I become a senior citizen. #24 on my bucket list under the Time Limit category.


----------



## LucasFur

26.


----------



## minibatataman

I feel like such a kid. I'm barely 23. I'm not even a culinary student..


----------



## hmansion

51. Original profile. Only touched up on occasion on a 3000 Naniwa Pro. Fair trade value is probably closer to 39.


----------



## steelcrimp

21


----------



## daveb

Chef Doom said:


> I am still old enough to have sex with a senior citizen before I become a senior citizen. #24 on my bucket list under the Time Limit category.



60 is the new 20. GILF hunter.


----------



## dafox

62


----------



## Nemo

2 years older than when this thread was started.


----------



## K813zra

I am 30.


----------



## bosco

40 years old


----------



## LucasFur

29palms said:


> Just turned 65 last month and I don't feel a day over 55 . . . most days.



Thank you for resurrecting this thread from 2016. Im doing mental math off all the old posts. 
again ill state im 26.


----------



## Seth

I shouldn't be allowed on this forum. There used to be one or two older; I guess something happened to them.


----------



## cheflarge

Hang in there Seth, I'm 60 & still around! &#128516;&#128526;


----------



## Neko

I'm 45 for a few more days.


----------



## Godslayer

I'm 27 now, no idea where my original post is. Looks like I'm below average.


----------



## Marek07

cheflarge said:


> Hang in there Seth, I'm 60 & still around! [emoji1][emoji41]


You young folk... :lol2:


Godslayer said:


> I'm 27 now, no idea where my original post is. Looks like I'm below average.


Perspective - you may be below the average age but your years remaining is way above average.:wink:


----------



## parbaked

Bad news...just turned 54 this week.
Good news...celebrated in Tokyo and wifey bought me a bowl of ramen at Ippudo and a gyuto at the Teruyasu Fujiwara shop!


----------



## Marek07

parbaked said:


> Bad news...just turned 54 this week.
> Good news...celebrated in Tokyo and wifey bought me a bowl of ramen at Ippudo and a gyuto at the Teruyasu Fujiwara shop!


That *all* sounds like good news to me!


----------



## Xenif

parbaked said:


> Bad news...just turned 54 this week.
> Good news...celebrated in Tokyo and wifey bought me a bowl of ramen at Ippudo and a gyuto at the Teruyasu Fujiwara shop!


Congratulations ! I wish my wife will take me to Japan and buy me ramen and a knife. Lets see only 18 more years till I turn 54 ... Guess I will talk to Gen 5 TF


----------



## Iceman91

parbaked said:


> Bad news...just turned 54 this week.
> Good news...celebrated in Tokyo and wifey bought me a bowl of ramen at Ippudo and a gyuto at the Teruyasu Fujiwara shop!



Oh man, ippudo is some of the best ramen I have ever had, and I make it a point to eat as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Juztian

23


----------



## Lpn562

37


----------



## Duckfat

56


----------



## Matus

Teenager with 2 more decades of experience [emoji41]


----------



## Marek07

Matus said:


> Teenager with 2 more decades of experience [emoji41]


:doublethumbsup: Love it!


----------



## Bacon king tone

25


----------



## bahamaroot

51 going on 82. I fell down a lot when I was young....


----------



## Cutting_Edge

47


----------



## Grunt173

To old to know better and to young to resist.


----------



## ThinMan

54


----------



## ecchef

五十七


----------



## panda

those chopstick letters ecchef wrote means the number 69. i too am that age.


----------



## wilburh

Me too - 69


----------



## preizzo

panda said:


> those chopstick letters ecchef wrote means the number 69. i too am that age.


I thought you were a young hipster ****boy...


----------



## Panamapeet

panda said:


> those chopstick letters ecchef wrote means the number 69. i too am that age.



Actually they mean 57


----------



## M1k3

38


----------



## MontezumaBoy

54 ... as of today ...


----------



## cheflarge

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

49 and I can still kick ass


----------



## MontezumaBoy

cheflarge said:


> Happy birthday!



thx Chef!


----------



## cheflarge

Hope its a great one!


----------



## panda

preizzo said:


> I thought you were a young hipster ****boy...


i am at heart at least


----------



## panda

Spipet said:


> Actually they mean 57


actually you didnt get the joke


----------



## childermass

Approaching 39, will make it there by end of January.


----------



## Panamapeet

panda said:


> actually you didnt get the joke


Probably I'm not childish enough for it


----------



## minibatataman

God y'all are old af. How do you do it? I'm barely 24 and already tired of life.


----------



## Micioarch

34


----------



## ThinMan

MontezumaBoy said:


> 54 ... as of today ...



Happy Birthday!


----------



## agp

Approaching almost-thirty


----------



## NBrewster

32 sometimes feel like 20, sometimes feel like 40. Figure it averages out to feeling my age


----------



## amithrain

13


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

42


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon

33, thanks for putting up this thread. Funny how I thought most members would be older with a little more padding on their bank accounts.


----------



## Hassanbensober

39 responsible yet reckless.


----------



## Matus

About 10 years older that what I usually recommend to others as reasonable upper limit


----------



## sidey

38


----------



## minibatataman

amithrain said:


> 13


nice try, FBI


----------



## ChefShramrock

48


----------



## cheflarge

62


----------



## Ryndunk

40


----------



## jacko9

75


----------



## bkultra

I'll update my response since it was nearly 5 years ago. I turn 40 in exactly one month


----------



## M1k3

bkultra said:


> I'll update my response since it was nearly 5 years ago. I turn 40 in exactly one month


I'm 7 days younger than you


----------



## ian

Now 37...


----------



## soigne_west

32


----------



## BillHanna

47 as of today 

(today being east coast US GMT-5)


----------



## bahamaroot

Old enough to not give a **** anymore.


----------



## MowgFace

33 next month


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ask @Michi! He’ll tell you!


----------



## rickbern




----------



## knifeknight

59 crossing into the 60‘s next january


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Ask @Michi! He’ll tell you!


Bloody ancient. I turned 60 earlier this year…


----------



## Krwlngicarus

Just turned 30 today


----------



## birdsfan

Happy Birthday Bill and Krwlngicarus!


----------



## lowercasebill

69


----------



## Crimson_Sakura

18!!!


----------



## birdsfan

I am old enough to ignore the AARP solicitations that have been arriving in my mail for the past few years.


----------



## demcav

Old enough to retire but love heading the culinary arts program at a community college -- 67 next month.


----------



## Bobby2shots

What was that question again? Speak up!!!

OH YEAH,,,, turned 72 last week.


----------



## Runner_up

29 in July


----------



## Chamber

32


----------



## reagan

33


----------



## jacko9

Michi said:


> Bloody ancient. I turned 60 earlier this year…



Ancient - you're still a kid, I turn 76 this year!


----------



## zatowashi

33 - I imagine most members would be over 30, but interesting to see...


----------



## Colin

20 years old


----------



## panda

Panamapeet said:


> Actually they mean 57


close enough, i cant count anyway.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> close enough, i cant count anyway.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Same age as Will Smith, Jennifer Aniston, Hugh Jackman and Cate Blanchett. 
I have NOT aged as well


----------



## Michi

Colin said:


> 20 years old


Amazing, we have _children_ here! Fortunately, this is a suitable-for-children forum 

But, seriously, I'm stoked that some young folks are hanging around here. Because cooking and enjoying food is one of the most basic pleasures of life. (It beats sex, hands down. That's because I get to eat a lot more often than I get to have sex, especially as I get older…)

Hang around, enjoy the vibe, and make sure to pass on what you have learned to your children!

I cook as well as I do largely because of my father. He instilled an interest in cooking in me when I was a teenager. Even though I didn't learn all that many recipes or techniques from him, he did show me that there was a world out there that is worth exploring. That's probably one of the biggest gifts he ever gave me.


----------



## Colin

Michi said:


> Amazing, we have _children_ here! Fortunately, this is a suitable-for-children forum



Cooking in professional kitchens is a young man's sport.



Michi said:


> I cook as well as I do largely because of my father.



The reason I started cooking is for the same reason. He encouraged me to start a baking business, and helped me learn the basics. I wouldn't have found my love for cooking if he hadn't taught me our family recipes.


----------



## amithrain

Everyone is old here, huh


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Age is relative. I'm 42, a middle age, and I guess quite a few fall into this category. Guarantee when I was in my teens or early twenties, I wouldn't be on a site like this. Had to start making decent money first, something that probably doesn't happen till your "old".


----------



## bahamaroot

amithrain said:


> Everyone is old here, huh


Hanging around here will make you old.


----------



## amithrain

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Age is relative. I'm 42, a middle age, and I guess quite a few fall into this category. Guarantee when I was in my teens or early twenties, I wouldn't be on a site like this. Had to start making decent money first, something that probably doesn't happen till your "old".


I’m in my teens. I‘ve been obsessed with this stuff for about a year, but knife/stone collecting is expensive and I don’t have much extra money to spend. I’m stuck with the budget stuff for now, until I can earn enough money to invest some, pay for utilities, food, etc. and still have money to spend on this hobby. Oh well.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

amithrain said:


> I’m in my teens. I‘ve been obsessed with this stuff for about a year, but knife/stone collecting is expensive and I don’t have much extra money to spend. I’m stuck with the budget stuff for now, until I can earn enough money to invest some, pay for utilities, food, etc. and still have money to spend on this hobby. Oh well.


Yes, it is expensive. Keep up your passion, work hard, and be open to new things. It'll all work out. I posted this in another thread, but what got me into this hobby was my house was broken into when I was stationed overseas. Took my then-expensive Wustof set of knives. Within a year I was on Kramers order list and its all downhill from there.


----------



## M1k3

Colin said:


> Cooking in professional kitchens is a young man's sport.



Challenge accepted! I'm about to hit 40


----------



## VicWire

52 years young


----------



## rocketman

76


----------



## Bobby2shots

rocketman said:


> 76


Trombones????

Kim,,,,is that really you?


----------



## kidsos

only 20


----------



## roughrider

36. 37 next month.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

somedays, i think my dad invented fire. old!!


----------



## Bobby2shots

kidsos said:


> only 20



I wish I was "only" something,,,,,, anyyything. 

Best time of your life,,, enjoy every moment.


----------



## YumYumSauce

XXVI


----------



## ian

boomchakabowwow said:


> somedays, i think my dad invented fire. old!!



I beg to differ, unless all the pics you post are of you 20 yrs ago. Photographic evidence betrays your lies.


----------



## Korpulentny

Turning 21 in a few weeks


----------



## Bobby2shots

Korpulentny said:


> Turning 21 in a few weeks



Geez,,,,, my CAR is almost as old as you are.


----------



## WildBoar

Bobby2shots said:


> Geez,,,,, my CAR is almost as old as you are.


Die, Boomer!!!!!




p.s. I have a car that is almost old enough to be his dad...


----------



## Bobby2shots

WildBoar said:


> Die, Boomer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I have a car that is almost old enough to be his dad...


  A+ on that comeback!!!


----------



## Tim Rowland

I'm 2.5 years old, my Nonna just taught me to make pasta dough..........ok maybe I am a bit older now.


----------



## Korpulentny

Hmm i don't have a car, well i don't even have a bicycle anymore  got a new Wakui though, will do for now


----------



## tomsch

Turned 57 in June. The good thing is I've dropped 14lbs after being forced to work from home due to the virus. Now I actually have time to work out every day verses spending time in my car commuting


----------



## wilburh

70


----------



## Goorackerelite

37


----------



## Twigg

44


----------



## HSC /// Knives

51


----------



## KingShapton

48


----------



## blorp

Mid twenties


----------



## pgugger

ΔΔΔΠΙΙΙ


----------

